# Larlynn Pheasant Reserve - Cortland, OH



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Has anyone been here? My wife wants to go for pheasant and they offer guided hunts. If anyone has heard of them, how are they?


----------



## Hawg-Eye (Jul 7, 2007)

I've been there a couple times. Cover is good and they are nice people, my only complaint would be it is a bit on the small side for a preserve (there is one spot you might have to call your dog back or hold off on a shot if the bird flies towards the neighbor's property)... but depends on what you are looking for and on a guided hunt I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Make sure you hunt the farm not by there house. they hunt both places the farm is much larger.There is a pheasant farm on rt534 in Hartsgrove Ohio that is much nicer. I cant recall the name though. Been to all three and the one in Hartsgrove is the nicest.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

hoskins creek gamebird farm is on 534 north of mayfield road. the lady who runs the place is abby 440-474-9637. it is a decent place i have been there a few times. birds are a little pricey this time of year. but she is a good host.


----------

